# My 1st, knock off bubble bag hash



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Went and ordered the cheap imatation b-bags, it came with 4- bags ranging ffrom the 220-25 microns. As i cannot find a suitable container to mix it up in these one gallon bags so i used two water pitchers and used the subcool methood kinda. Ice, product, ice. stir 15 min, let sit fer 30 min in a fridge, then poured through each of the bags, and here's whats left my first hash!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks great Chef 

How much raw material did you start with?

eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 13, 2009)

Good job, chef!

I also just finished half my trim and have a piece about an inch long and half inch square.

Today, I'm doing the other half of the trim!

I've found that my bags need a couple more sizes in-between the 75 and the 20 that I got.

The water goes through the 75 pretty fast with a little spoon help, but the next step goes all the way to the 20 where it clogs.

If there was a 50 and then a 30 before the 20, I think the process would move a lot faster.

Maybe 200, 150, 100, 75, 50, 30, 20.

With that break down, I think each stage would drain better. The 20 on mine is a PITA. I have to spoon it constantly and even then it dribbles.

Any one else have any suggestions on how to speed it up?


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

About an oz of some old street i had.


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't wait to get the trim of my ww crosses, just shaking up and down gently is the only way i know of stoney.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks good Chef....  did u give er a try yet ?


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Not yet still a little wet, i have the vapor though, any suggestions? You?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey chef, been reading a bit about those cheap bubble bags bro. They're the ones from ebay, right? Folks been saying they are PVC coated and the coating flakes off real easy and mixes with your hash. Be cautious man. Not trying to be a downer or scare anybody or anything, just want y'all to be safe, ya know?


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh man Thank you nvthis! I did do a good scrubing on the inside before i used them but will be on the lookout and let the family know!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2009)

If you run clean water through the bags a couple of times it will wash any loose flakes off.

eace:


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Ty HIE, gonna be watchin it closely when i do the trim from my harvest.


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Got it dry enough and pressed it a little in the corner of a baggie, ended up with some pretty blond crumble hash.......I LIKE! Can't wait fer the pollen press to get here!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Went and ordered the cheap imatation b-bags, it came with 4- bags ranging ffrom the 220-25 microns. As i cannot find a suitable container to mix it up in these one gallon bags so i used two water pitchers and used the subcool methood kinda. Ice, product, ice. stir 15 min, let sit fer 30 min in a fridge, then poured through each of the bags, and here's whats left my first hash!


 


Nice  job  *chef*..:clap:   do  you  not  get  a pressing  screen  with   your  bags?  ive  ran  a  few  batches  now  and  am  getting  better...I  talk  to  *subcool*  on  another  site  and  he  doesnt  use  the  20  bag..it  takes  way  to  laong  to  drain  and  the  pay off  aint  all  that...i  go  down to  the  75...then  rest  is  used  in  Butter   makeing...thanks for  the  pics  looks  tastey...i  know  i  like  mine..and  yours  looks  very  tasty:aok:    take  care and  be safe


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

poured through the 25 twice and got the third ball, nope didn't get the pressing screen gonna try my hand at butter making very soon thanks fer stoppin in friend smoke. p.s man im so baked!


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok folks making another run at it. Finally found some plastic cookie jars that will almost hold the bags, the bottom is opened fully so we'll work with that. I used a little over a half bag of streetbrick, my last i'll be using trimmings on my next run. Waitng fer the end of 30 min, i will post pics in a couple of mins.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

If you stop at the 75 and use all the leftover drain through as the water used in making cannabutter, the leftover tiny trich's would melt into the butter so absolutely nothing is wasted.

75 drain through water, ounce of bud or a couple once of frosty trim, 1lb butter.

Nothing wasted 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks  chef..im a  sit  right  here  and  hit  my  bong  then..and  wait....what  size  bags  ya  have?  i found  the  bathroom  trash  cans  fit  my  1  gallon  bags  great...okay  im  waiting...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If you stop at the 75 and use all the leftover drain through as the water used in making cannabutter, the leftover tiny trich's would melt into the butter so absolutely nothing is wasted.
> 
> 75 drain through water, ounce of bud or a couple once of frosty trim, 1lb butter.
> 
> ...


 


:yeahthat:


I  did  same  thing  chef...But  I also  use  the  leftover  bud after  Hash..Just  my  thaughts


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks HIE fer the tip, stopped as you and Smoke suggested got  the leftover siiting in the fridge and gonna try my hand at cannabutter tonight. Still learing with the one gallon bags smoke before i order the real bbags. Hie you and Smoke rule! These pics are fer ya'll!


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

Borrowed several different pages from a few hash gods, thanks *Subcool* for the mixing tech. and thank you *Bubbleman* for your drying techniques!


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry here's a part of Bubblemans drying tech. Drying on a cardboard peice chopped up.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2009)

i see someone is learning new tricks!  ... who said you can't teach an 'ol dog, new tricks?... ...


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

:rofl:  ruff ruff, I was once asked why a dog licks his ....you know, i replied well..... i guess because he can, everytime i try i keep falling off the couch- Rodney Dangerfeild, 1981 - An evening at the improv.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought i had a hash thread here somewhere! Here's some of the latest i did.....to make ya drool!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant wait to make my own hash when i have some trim. Actually more interested in smoking this than actual green.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Cant wait to make my own hash when i have some trim. Actually more interested in smoking this than actual green.



haha...you should be!!  

Stoney got me all fired up to go rip my bong, now Chef's got me all fired up to smoke some hash... 

looks like i'll have to do both  :confused2:


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 2, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Stoney got me all fired up to go rip my bong, now Chef's got me all fired up to smoke some hash...
> 
> looks like i'll have to do both :confused2:


 
Hahahahaha, that's the way to think! Hmmmm, I still have that match-box full of hash....new bong.....hmmmmm, thanks for the idea! :doh:


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya can't go wrong with hash guys! It takes me back to the 80's! This was made with jack the ripper!


----------

